# tons of bad pics - critique whiskey



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Definitely has some butt to her. Sweet face on her as well. Looks pretty well put together but you'd really need to have better pics for conformation. I look forward to seeing her slicked off.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

jmike, I wish you were closer and I could have mares/fillies, I'd take this filly in a heart beat and put her to work!
I like how she is bred...a lot. She is going to be stout when she grows up and she looks like she is soggier boned than most cutting bred horses, big footed with a soft eye.

ETA, I am no conformation expert, not critiquing, I just like your filly


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Even taking into consideration the slope on which she is standing, she looks like she could still be a bit downhill.

She's real cute, though :>


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> jmike, I wish you were closer and I could have mares/fillies, I'd take this filly in a heart beat and put her to work!
> I like how she is bred...a lot. She is going to be stout when she grows up and she looks like she is soggier boned than most cutting bred horses, big footed with a soft eye.
> 
> ETA, I am no conformation expert, not critiquing, I just like your filly


 
soggier boned?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was wondering what soggier bones means too!!!
I like the look of her - but couldn't critique from those pics. 
I don't think she's as much downhill as her front end still has to catch up with her back end which should happen in the next year


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I was wondering what soggier bones means too!!!
> I like the look of her - but couldn't critique from those pics.
> I don't think she's as much downhill as her front end still has to catch up with her back end which should happen in the next year


string test says she has another 4-6 inches to grow on her front end


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She's close to or 14 hands correct? I couldn't remember if you gave a height. She should be a stout mare when she is done.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> She's close to or 14 hands correct? I couldn't remember if you gave a height. She should be a stout mare when she is done.


 
14hh now .. string test was between 15 and 15.2


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Believe it´s called Saber Leged in the back.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like her, but we REALLY need some better angles. Please try again. =D


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Are you saying she stands under herself? I think it is just the pics. Not to say she isn't standing under herself but that that may not be indicative of her conformation as these are just shots taken without regard to conformation. I think having someone to set her up would give us a better idea. I'm sure jmike will post better pics when he has someone to help. Many of my youngsters stand like that at some point when grazing or eating conformation wise they are fine.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

jmike said:


> soggier boned?


Heavier or thicker boned.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Heavier or thicker boned.


just by looking it looks like she was not bred for anything other than to be thick

except for maybe catty -- she glides really really nice on her front end


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

i have better pics up in another thread

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/critique-whiskey-better-pics-419986/


----------

